# What is your primary ccw gun?



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I was just wondering what your primary carry gun is and how you carry it.


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

With the hot, sticky weather upon us in the southeast, my Kahr PM9 is getting a lot of carry in a Galco Matrix holster underneath an untucked shirt. Generally, I prefer leather to plastic holsters, but the combination of the Kahr and the Matrix really works well for concealment when I'm in hot weather clothing. The alternative rig is the ubiquitous j-frame in a Galco Royal Guard IWB.


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

99% of the time I carry a 1911 of some type. Summer time is here and the weather is getting hot here so I switched to a stainless Kimber Pro Raptor II with aluma grips. This combo of finish and grips is much easier to take care of in hot weather.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sig P229 SAS Gen 2 9mm in a Galco Royal Guard IWB holster. If I'm out for a walk or quick trip to the store, then the Kel Tec P3AT gets the nod. I will occasionally carry the Sig off-body in a Maxpedition Versa Pack, but that's usually reserved for long road trips.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

XD-40 4" service model and 2 spare mags, every minute of every day...except at work...a "gun free" zone...but we have gun lockers.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

USPc45


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Kahr PM9 in a Crossbreed Super Tuck. So far, it is my year round carry gun. The holster is also the most comfortable I have tried so far which is probably why I carry the PM9 so much. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

mikej997 said:


> Kahr PM9 in a Crossbreed Super Tuck. So far, it is my year round carry gun. The holster is also the most comfortable I have tried so far which is probably why I carry the PM9 so much. :smt023


Got any pics of that? I'd be very interested in seeing it. I checked out their website, but would like to get a look at the real deal for a Kahr


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

*my CCW*









G27


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Glock 36 in either a SuperTuck or a Galco Side Snap Scabbard.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

G36 in a Blackhawk Leather IWB.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Isn't a Glock 36 uncomfortable when concealed that way?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

CZ 2075 RAMI in a Crossbreed supertuck. Like Todd, if I'm out walking or a short trip to Wally World, then my LCP gets the nod.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

M&Pc .40


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Mine is a M&P9c (thumb safety) and a High Noon Public Secret.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

.40 M&Pfs.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

M&P9c with a clip-draw belt clip if I'm wearing jeans, and an untucked shirt, or in the thigh pocket of cargos. I carry a 9c mag with a 5-round Arrendondo extension attached, giving me 17 rounds.

In lighter clothing, or out at night, it's often my Kel-Tec P-3AT in an Uncle Mikes No. 1 modified to carry a spare mag.










JeffWard


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

nailer said:


> Isn't a Glock 36 uncomfortable when concealed that way?


When concealed what way?


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Taurus model 856, 38 spcl, 2" barrel, 6 shots, Magtech First Defense +P
Small, compact, and comfortable to carry.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Para LTC in a Supertuck. I got a Don Hume H721O.T. coming for on the belt carry.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Normally a Walther PPK/S in .380acp with 102gr Golden Sabers riding in a Galco IWB, always my Kel-Tec P32. Some hot days only the P32 with a spare mag.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

in the summer months it's usually a S&W j-frame in a don hume owb. during the winter it's a sig p250 in a don hume owb also.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> Got any pics of that? I'd be very interested in seeing it. I checked out their website, but would like to get a look at the real deal for a Kahr


I've never posted any photos on here before, I guess it is about time I start! Hopefully, I can get some time to work on pictures in the next few days for you.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

SiG P228, TFO's, 147gr HydraShoks in 17+1 configuration with 2 spare mags.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Para LTC in a Supertuck. I got a Don Hume H721O.T. coming for on the belt carry.


I don't have the H721 OT for a 1911 but I have one for my USP45/P2000SK/P229/1076. Every one of them is awesome so I imagine yours will be, too. :smt023

[Edit]: uh duh, back to the topic.

I still carry my CZ P-01 and Sig P229 equally. When summer hits full force, I'll be carrying the P2000SK primarily. My end goal is to obtain a P220 Carry model and carry it unless it's super hot outside, then I'll go back to the P2000SK. In other words, I'd ultimately like to have two guns for carry, a 45ACP and a 40S&W as a "backup."


----------



## rg8866 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just got a PPK/s in .380 as well. Great for carry! It's so easy to cover up and keep covered


----------



## wampus (Nov 17, 2008)

I carry one of two guns. My normal CCW is the Kahr P9 in a Don Hume mdl 715 IWB. If I am going out after dark I will usually carry my Ruger SP101 with Crimson Trace grips in a Desantis Speed Scabbard. If I feel the need for some sort of BUG I have a Beretta jetfire in 25ACP that I can just stick in my back pocket.


----------



## kilts4ever (May 17, 2009)

*Para LDA/PDA*

Well, I have been carrying a Kahr MK40 elite 03 but had some problems with it. Sold it and purchased a Para Ord PDA 9mm and I will be carrying when I get it in a DM Bullard IWP leather. A great holster, initially for the Kahr, but it will adapt well for the Para. Problem is my kilts, when I wear one, it is very difficult to carry, because a bulge in the side is more noticeable but with a longer shirt above, not much of a problem. I like to carry two extra mags and have a two mag leather IWP holster. Nice and keeps the ends of the mags from gouging my side but very large:










well I think that does it. there is supposed to be a picture above, but ??? I'd carry a cop, but they are too hard to conceal.


----------

